# Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?



## Ranz405 (9. März 2015)

*Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Guten Tag, liebes pcgh Forum. 

Ich bin momentan in der Position, dass ich mir einen neuen Monitor wünsche und würde da gerne auf einige Informationen und Kaufempfehlungen stoßen. 
Nehme gerne alles an. Ich habe mir schon etliche Artikel, Berichte und Tests durchgelesen, dennoch eröffnen sich mir ein paar Fragen, die ich gerne geklärt haben möchte. 

Da wäre z.b., ob ich eher zu 144Hz, oder zu Gsync greifen soll ? Wenn man im unteren Preis Bereich bleiben möchte.
Oder ich beides nehme, wenn man den Preis ignoriert. Bsp  Asus Swift für ca 700€

Desweiteren stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich jetzt schon zugreifen soll, oder noch etwas warten sollte... Da mein jetziges Modell noch funktioniert. 

Kommen wir zu den "Fragen" 

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
- Momentan um die 300€, wird stetig steigen und soll keine Grenze darstellen. 

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
-Dell U2312HM 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) LED Monitor  Funktioniert wie gesagt noch einwandfrei, aber mir ist der Wunsch nach mehr  

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
-Habe mir vor kurzem eine GTX 970 der Firma Evga zugelegt. 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
-80% Spielen ( Battlefield4, CsGo, League of Legends, Diablo3, etc)  Rest Filme, Video, Internet. 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
-JA! WQHD bitte! 
-27" bitte! 
-Gsync, 144Hz,  - entweder, oder.  Oder Beides, i don´t know  

Ich hoffe, dass man da mit mir auf hilfreiche Weise auf ein Ergebnis hinarbeiten kann. Denn ich kaufe ungern das teuerste, mit dem Gedanken :" Teuer = gut" 

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen und Dank an alle Beteiligten, 
der Ranzige


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Naja in WQHD und 144Hz hast du nicht viel Auswahl, weil die Monitore bei der Auflösung und Grösse mit G-Sync eh beide 144Hz haben.
Wenn du die Einstellungen bei BF4 runterdrehst, solltest auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mit den fps kriegen.

Beim Asus PG278Q berichten halt viele von diversen Problemen und beim neuen Acer mit IPS und Gsync kann dir auch noch keiner was über die Langzeitqualität sagen.
Laut Test ist er gut, aber Acer steht ja nicht gerade für sehr gute Qualität, was aber nicht heissen will dass bei dem nicht doch besser ist.

Der Monitormarkt ist zur Zeit halt in guter Bewegung, aber ich würde die Kaufentscheidung nicht von G-Sync oder Freesync abhängig machen.
An einen Grafikkartenhersteller musst du dich halt in beiden Fällen binden.


----------



## Ranz405 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Die Frage ist halt, braucht man bei Gsync 144Hz ?  oder umgekehrt, macht Gsync Sinn, wenn ich nen 144Hz besitze? 

Da ich gerade neu eine GTX 970 gekauft habe, bleibe ich auch erstmal bei Nvida.  

Leider bin ich mit Acer Produkten null vertraut, genau wie Asus. Aber bevorzuge ich dennoch ein IPS Panel. Wenn deine Behauptung also stimmt, wäre der Acer nichts, denn Qualität ist mir wichtig, vor allem bei 750€.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Naja Acer hat auch gute Produkte, nur die meisten Monitore von denen sind nix.
Was ja nicht heisst, dass der neue trotzdem super ist, der kostet ja immerhin ne Stange Geld.

Für mich macht G-Sync keinen Sinn wenn ich 144Hz habe.
Bei Shootern versuche ich immer mindestens 144fps zu erreichen und habe Vsync aus.
Bei anderen Spielen reichen auch 72fps mit Vsync an.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Da stellt sich mir also die Frage, lohnt sich der Acer Predator überhaupt? 

oder gibt es da Gsync Produkte mit IPS und WQHD für weniger Geld? 
Kurze Suche bei Geizhals zeigt, nein gibt es nicht.  Super...


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Die kommen halt erst in den nächten Monaten raus.


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Leute die Gsync hatten wollen es nicht mehr missen. Der vorteil liegt ja weit an einem anderen Punkt dieser Technick als die 144hz deines Bildschirms und war FPS Drops "unkentlich" zu machen und die Mikroruckler zu verbergen. Wenn dir bisher bei keinem der Spiele egal was für eine Szene irgendwelche Mikroruckler etc. aufgefallen sind kann es dir sowieso bisher wurst sein.  Die Menschen reagieren unterschiedlich empfindlich auf sowas.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also ich verspüre durchaus eine Ruckler und kurze Freeze´s, obwohl meine fps weit über 60fps sind... und das bei verschiedensten Spielen. 

Also ist es von Vorteil, noch etwas zu warten, oder den Acer vorbestellen?


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Also ich verspüre durchaus eine Ruckler und kurze Freeze´s, obwohl meine fps weit über 60fps sind... und das bei verschiedensten Spielen.



Ich denke mal wie G-Sync/Freesync funktioniert weißt du? Dann brauche ich wohl au nicht erklären wie die Ruckler/Frezzes auch bei hohen FPS zahlen auftreten  



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Also ist es von Vorteil, noch etwas zu warten, oder den Acer vorbestellen?



Acer produziert in letzter Zeit nicht grade hochwertige Ware und hat auch hohe Rücklaufquoten bei Ihren Bildschirmen somit würde ich bei Geräten ohne Langzeittest Vorsicht walten lassen.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



denrusl schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wie G-Sync/Freesync funktioniert weißt du? Dann brauche ich wohl au nicht erklären wie die Ruckler/Frezzes auch bei hohen FPS zahlen auftreten




Ja, zumindest gehe ich davon aus. Und zwar erzeugt meine GPU zu viele Bilder in der Sekunde, die der Bildschirm aufgrund der 60Hz nicht so schnell ausgeben kann, richtig? Dadurch dann gewisse Ruckler. 
Was Gsync ja vollstens beheben würde - was ja dafür spricht. 



denrusl schrieb:


> Acer produziert in letzter Zeit nicht grade hochwertige Ware und hat auch hohe Rücklaufquoten bei Ihren Bildschirmen somit würde ich bei Geräten ohne Langzeittest Vorsicht walten lassen.



Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann Gott bewahre mich, werde ich keines solcher Produkte kaufen.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Zum thema Acer Qualität, hatte jetzt 3x den Asus ROG Swift stehen. Alle 3 mit mangelhafter Qualität (Dreck im Display, flackern, Pixelfehler). Zum Thema G-Sync, hatte sowohl beim Asus ROG Swift als auch beim Acer Predator (4K) die Gelegenheit es zu testen. Fazit: wirklich sehr sehr gut egal ob 60 oder 144 Herz man merkt den Unterschied. Gerade bei 4k hat es Sinn gemacht aber auch beim Asus war es ein Segen. Dennoch ein must to have ist es nicht zwangsläufig. 

Es gibt noch ein Acer Monitor mit 144 Herz Freesny und WQHD. Ob er gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht sagen.

ACER Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm (27") WQHD Gaming Monitor mit 144hz

Wenn geld keine Rolle spielt versuch dein Glück beim Asus ROG Swift oder eben einen von den beiden Acer. Das Spielgefühl wird wohl bei allen  drein änlich sein.

Grüße


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest gehe ich davon aus. Und zwar erzeugt meine GPU zu viele Bilder in der Sekunde, die der Bildschirm aufgrund der 60Hz nicht so schnell ausgeben kann, richtig? Dadurch dann gewisse Ruckler.
> Was Gsync ja vollstens beheben würde - was ja dafür spricht.



Man könnte sagen genau umgekehrt  Die HZ-Zahl gibt an, wie oft dein Bildschirm das Bild in der Sekunde erneuert. Wenn du nun FPS-Drops bzw. Schwankungen bekommst brauchen die Bilder unterschiedlich lang, also einfach gesagt deine Graka kommt aus dem tritt. Dann entstehen Ruckler, wenn Bilder zwischendrin verloren gehen. Solltest du nun unter die 35 FPS fallen oder noch tiefer macht sich dies besonderst bemerkbar, da du mit dem Auge ganze Standbilder(Lags) wahrnehmen kannst, da dein Bildschirm auf ein neues Bild wartet.(Um das hoffentlich einfach und korrekt zusammengefasst zu haben[Wer mich korrigieren mag kann das gerne tuen, ich lerne gerne nochwas dazu.]) Mit G-Sync und Freesync soll dies nicht mehr auftreten, da Bildschirm wie Graka händchenhaltend(synchron) dir die FPS präsentieren.(Was der Name fast vermuten lässt  )


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Hi Ranz,
willkommen im Forum!



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest gehe ich davon aus. Und zwar erzeugt meine GPU zu viele Bilder in der Sekunde, die der Bildschirm aufgrund der 60Hz nicht so schnell ausgeben kann, richtig? Dadurch dann gewisse Ruckler.


Können so wirklich Ruckler entstehen? Bei was für Spielen ist das bei dir so? Kannst du die FPS anzeigen lassen und liegen die so extrem über 60?

Normalerweise nutzt man Gsync ja eher bei niedrigeren, schwankenden FPS Werten. Dass man das auch bei "zu hohen" FPS nutzt, ist mir nicht bekannt. Da könnte doch schließlich einfach ein Framelimiter genutzt werden.
Kann da einer von den sich auskennenden Leuten mal was zu sagen? ^^



thehate91 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ein Acer Monitor mit 144 Herz Freesny und WQHD. Ob er gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht sagen.


Dass es schon Freesync Monitore in dem Format gibt, wusste ich nicht. Der Preis geht ja echt in Ordnung.
Da der TE ja eine GTX970 hat, stellt sich die Frage der Kompatibilität.

Edit:
@*denrusl*:
Da haben sich unsere Posts überschnitten.
Falls er konstant FPS oberhalb von 60 hätte, (z.B. 100 mit Drops auf 80) dann dürfte er das Ruckeln doch gar nicht bemerken?


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Zum thema Acer Qualität, hatte jetzt 3x den Asus ROG Swift stehen. Alle 3 mit mangelhafter Qualität (Dreck im Display, flackern, Pixelfehler). Zum Thema G-Sync, hatte sowohl beim Asus ROG Swift als auch beim Acer Predator (4K) die Gelegenheit es zu testen. Fazit: wirklich sehr sehr gut egal ob 60 oder 144 Herz man merkt den Unterschied. Gerade bei 4k hat es Sinn gemacht aber auch beim Asus war es ein Segen. Dennoch ein must to have ist es nicht zwangsläufig.
> 
> Es gibt noch ein Acer Monitor mit 144 Herz Freesny und WQHD. Ob er gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> ACER Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm (27") WQHD Gaming Monitor mit 144hz




Ich würde sehr gerne einfach einen Monitor bestellen, habe aber ein wenig Bedenken, wie das dann mit dem zurücksenden funktioniert, ob ich mein Geld auch wirklich wiederbekomme und ob ich nicht sogar eine Bestell Sperre bekomme. 

und zum Produkt : Der hat ja Freesync, ich hab aber ne Nvidia Karte.. Da lohnt sich ja dann Gsync viel mehr, denke ich.


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Der hat ja Freesync, ich hab aber ne Nvidia Karte.. Da lohnt sich ja dann Gsync viel mehr, denke ich.




Richtig, diese beiden sind meines wissens nach nichtmal kompatibel, somit würde dir Freesync garnichts bringen.
(Weiter oben siehst du meine Antwort wie e funktioniert  )


Das einfachste ist bei Saturn etc vor Ort zu kaufen. Wäre nicht der erste Bildschirm der wegen "unpassendem" Transport schäden vorweist. Da ist rückgabe auch einfacher wenn du rumprobieren willst, grade wenn du dir unsicher bist wegen dem zurückschicken. Ansonsten hast du bei jedem Deutschen onlinehändler eine 14Tägige Rückgabe ohne gründen. ALso auch die sichere Seite


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Zybba schrieb:


> Hi Ranz,
> willkommen im Forum!
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal Danke  

Und die Ruckler sind bei Battlefield 4 z.b. 
Fps habe ich dort im Multiplayer immer über 100, meistens so zwischen 120-140  

Dann habe ich oft Freeze´s von bis zu 1 Sekunde bei League of Legends, wo ich ca 100-150fps habe 

Und miniruckler habe ich z.b. bei Kamerefahrten, wie bei SC2 oder auch bei LoL


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr gerne einfach einen Monitor bestellen, habe aber ein wenig Bedenken, wie das dann mit dem zurücksenden funktioniert, ob ich mein Geld auch wirklich wiederbekomme und ob ich nicht sogar eine Bestell Sperre bekomme.


Hast du zufällig einen Cyberport bei dir in der Nähe?
Da kannste in den Laden bestellen und einen Monat lang auch ohne Angabe von Gründen dort umtauschen.

Eine Bestellsperre wirst du wohl in keinem Fall bei jeglichem Händler bekommen.
Davon habe ich noch nie gehört.
Dann wären vermutlich 90% aller Online Besteller gesperrt.



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Und miniruckler habe ich z.b. bei Kamerefahrten, wie bei SC2 oder auch bei LoL


Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.
Wollte nur mal ein wenig den Hintergrund abfragen. Ich hoffe da springt wer ein, der mehr Plan hat. ^^


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen Cyberport bei dir in der Nähe?
> Da kannste in den Laden bestellen und einen Monat lang auch ohne Angabe von Gründen dort umtauschen.
> 
> Eine Bestellsperre wirst du wohl in keinem Fall bei jeglichem Händler bekommen.
> ...



Wüsste nicht, kenne den Firmennamen nichtmals.. 

Und von der Bestellsperre habe ich durch einen Bekannten gehört, der oft Hardware bei Amazon bestellt und dann das was er nicht braucht zurückschickt.


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht, kenne den Firmennamen nichtmals..


Ok, ich musste gerade auch feststellen, dass die Kette deutlich weniger Filialen hat, als ich dachte... ^^


Spoiler




 Berlin-Charlottenburg 
 Berlin-Mitte 
 Berlin-Steglitz 
 Bochum 
 Dortmund 
 Dresden Elbepark 
 Dresden Waldschlösschen 
 Essen 
 Hamburg 
 Köln 
 Leipzig 
 München 
 Stuttgart 
 Wien 
 Citygate Wien 






Ranz405 schrieb:


> Und von der Bestellsperre habe ich durch einen Bekannten gehört, der oft  Hardware bei Amazon bestellt und dann das was er nicht braucht  zurückschickt.


Wie gesagt, mir wäre sowas absolut neu.


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Zybba schrieb:


> Ok, ich musste gerade auch feststellen, dass die Kette deutlich weniger Filialen hat, als ich dachte... ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wohl war bieten aber sehr guten Service, haben auch ohne Einwand meine 970GTX zurückgenommen(5Monate nach dem Kauf, wegen der Speichergeschichte). Jedes Paket war frei von schäden und wurde bisher auch nur von "seriösen" Versanddiensten transportiert.


Bei Amazon darfst du nicht vergessen das dort viele kleine bzw. Privathändler dabei sind. Dort ist es gravierender wenn öfter grade teuere Wahre einfach so zurück kommt da diese nun ja nicht mehr als NEU verkauft werden darf.


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



denrusl schrieb:


> Wohl war bieten aber sehr guten Service, haben auch ohne Einwand meine 970GTX zurückgenommen(5Monate nach dem Kauf, wegen der Speichergeschichte). Jedes Paket war frei von schäden und wurde bisher auch nur von "seriösen" Versanddiensten transportiert.


Ich hab bisher keinen Service in Anspruch nehmen müssen.
Aber das Angebot an sich mit dem Umtausch finde ich schon sehr gut.



Zybba schrieb:


> @*denrusl*:
> Da haben sich unsere Posts überschnitten.
> Falls er konstant FPS oberhalb von 60 hätte, (z.B. 100 mit Drops auf 80)  dann dürfte er das Ruckeln doch gar nicht bemerken?


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Die Frage ist wieviel in dieser Zeitspanne auf dem Bild passiert. Und wie verzögert die Bilder ankommen bzw. was verloren geht bei solchen Drops. So entstehen Mikroruckler.


Wobei ich bei BF auch wieder Probleme mit dem Webcode vermuten würde  Bei League kann ich dir sagen das die seid den letzten zwei Patches wieder kleinere Performanceprobleme haben und sowas je nach hard software öfter vorkommen kann  Dort kommt und geht sowas(Wobei gerade bei dem Spiel FPS drops stark in mikoruckler ausarten wenn viel "effektfeuerwerk" auf dem Bildschirm stattfindet und man es nicht gewohnt ist das man bei einer flüssigen animation wenige frames verpasst)Bei LOL empfehle ich Vsync da dein Bildschirm sowieso nicht mehr als 60HZ packt und dann sollte es auch keine Ruckler mehr geben wenn du auf 60FPS bleibst sonst ist es dein Internet^^.


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Ok. Ich dachte nicht, dass es möglich ist, dass in meinem Beispiel unter normalen Umständen überhaupt Ruckler auftauchen.


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Dein Beispiel zeigt am ehsten wie empfindlich du auf sowas reagierst  Müsstest mal sehen wie leute dich ansehen wenn du fragst wie die mit dem Flackern spielen/schauen können oder ob die das nicht sehen die halten dich für wahnsinnig. Am lustigen ist es wenn du in nem laden jemanden erwischt von den verkäufern der von der Materie keine Ahnung hat


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Ich schätze das artet aber jetzt etwas aus  

Ich habe gerade noch ein Produkt entdeckt... Acer XB280HKbprz 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Weiß aber nicht ob meine Karte 4k schafft. Also in Höchsten Einstellungen. 

Außerdem bin ich von 4k zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht überzeugt, aufgrund der Problematischen Windows Darstellung... und er hat nur ein TN Panel..


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ich schätze das artet aber jetzt etwas aus
> 
> Ich habe gerade noch ein Produkt entdeckt... Acer XB280HKbprz 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> ...



Mit aktuellen Grafikkarten wird 4k spielen bei höchsten Einstellungen sowieso ein Problem. Windows, Filme etc sollten ohne Probleme funktionieren. Bei spielen kann man die Auflösung entsprechend anpassen.

2k mit Max-Settings sollten bei BF4 kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

also bleibe ich bestenfalls bei WQHD Aufgelösten Monitoren. 

Und wenn ich nicht weiß, ob der 750€ Acer wirklich gut ist, muss ich also erstmal warten. 
Dabei bin ich doch so ungeduldig^^


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



denrusl schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel zeigt am ehsten wie empfindlich du auf sowas reagierst


Ich bin von 120Hz TN auf 60Hz IPS umgestiegen und merke gerade in schnellen Shootern eher nix. In Spielen wo man viel über die Map scrollt, fällt es mir auf. ^^



Ranz405 schrieb:


> also bleibe ich bestenfalls bei WQHD Aufgelösten Monitoren.


Ich hab auch eine GTX970 und einen 1440p Monitor. Je nach Spiel ist die dann schon gut belastet.


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> also bleibe ich bestenfalls bei WQHD Aufgelösten Monitoren.
> 
> Und wenn ich nicht weiß, ob der 750€ Acer wirklich gut ist, muss ich also erstmal warten.
> Dabei bin ich doch so ungeduldig^^



Die erste Aussage verstehe ich nicht, also ich bin bereit mehr für meinen Bildschirm zu zahlen, gerade weil er für gewöhnlich langlebiger ist... wieso sollte ich ein "schlechteres" Gerät kaufen, weil ich in Spielen die Auflösung reduzieren muss, die dann immer noch besser ist als das was ich bisher habe. O.o

Was du kaufst bleibt am ende sowieso dir überlassen. Aber sag am ende nicht wir haben dich nicht gewarnt das du die Katze im Sack kaufst 



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ich bin von 120Hz TN auf 60Hz IPS umgestiegen und merke gerade in schnellen Shootern eher nix. In Spielen wo man viel über die Map scrollt, fällt es mir auf. ^^



Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du spielst, die Frage ist aber immer, wieviel Aufwand betreibt dein Rechner, beim entsprechenden Spielen. Wo Gesägt wird fallen Späne so z.B.: beim Scrollen über die Map, könnte es sein das dort mehr nachgeladen wird bzw sich die Detailstufen ändern und so FPS drops entstehen etc.  gibt einige Faktoren die das alles beeinflussen können, bis hin zu schlecht Programmierter Software  evtl ist die Engine nicht auf "schnelle" Kamerafahrten ausgelegt.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ich schätze das artet aber jetzt etwas aus
> 
> Ich habe gerade noch ein Produkt entdeckt... Acer XB280HKbprz 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> ...



Den hatte ich vor dem Asus ROG. Schönes teil, super Bild dank 4K und G-Sync. Habe mit einer GTX970 oc  4K bei fast allen spielen in hohen-max. Einstllungen (Ohne SMAA oder so) mind. 30 fps geschafft. Dank G-Sync war es auch flüssig.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



denrusl schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage verstehe ich nicht, also ich bin bereit mehr für meinen Bildschirm zu zahlen, gerade weil er für gewöhnlich langlebiger ist... wieso sollte ich ein "schlechteres" Gerät kaufen, weil ich in Spielen die Auflösung reduzieren muss, die dann immer noch besser ist als das was ich bisher habe. O.o
> 
> Was du kaufst bleibt am ende sowieso dir überlassen. Aber sag am ende nicht wir haben dich nicht gewarnt das du die Katze im Sack kaufst



Soweit ich weiß, hast du beim downscaling vom 4k Monitor, ein schlechteres Bild, als bei einem Monitor mit vergleichweiser nativen Auflösung. 

das heißt : 4k Bildschirm mit FullHD Auflösung sieht schlechter aus, als ein FullHD Bildschirm in FullHD Aufl




thehate91 schrieb:


> Den hatte ich vor dem Asus ROG. Schönes teil, super Bild dank 4K und G-Sync. Habe mit einer GTX970 oc  4K bei fast allen spielen in hohen-max. Einstllungen (Ohne SMAA oder so) mind. 30 fps geschafft. Dank G-Sync war es auch flüssig.



Wie gesagt, ich brauche kein 4k Auflösung. Da ich gerne die Settings auf maximum stelle. Außerdem wären mir 30fps definitiv zu wenig, was aber wiederrum mit Gsync ja anders wäre... 

Das Thema ist ja zum Haare raufen....


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also erstens, wenn man nen 60Hz Monitor hat und bei einem Spiel konstant über 60fps halten kann, dann schaltet man Vsync an. 
Problem dabei ist der entstehende Inputlag, den einen stört, den anderen nicht. 
Und zweitens sieht FHD auf nem UHD Monitor teilweise sogar feiner, da 4 Pixel als einer angezeigt wird. 
Selbst wenn man gsync nutzt, 30fps sind 30fps.
Auch wenn es flüssiger aussieht, bleiben es trotzdem 33,33ms bis ein neues Bild angezeigt wird. 
Je nach Spiel ist es einfach nicht mehr gut spielbar.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Vsync hab ich bisher immer aus gemacht, weil ich immer der Meinung war, es führt zu Problemen. 

Also wie gesagt, 4k brauche ich nicht. Das kann ich  jetzt so sagen, wäre aber auch nice  to have, nur wenn dann als Fernseher. Demnach brauche ich es nicht als Monitor


----------



## Atent123 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Vsync hab ich bisher immer aus gemacht, weil ich immer der Meinung war, es führt zu Problemen.
> 
> Also wie gesagt, 4k brauche ich nicht. Das kann ich  jetzt so sagen, wäre aber auch nice  to have, nur wenn dann als Fernseher. Demnach brauche ich es nicht als Monitor



Gerade als Monitor macht es sinn als fernseher überhauptkeinen.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Gerade als Monitor macht es sinn als fernseher überhauptkeinen.



Ich sitz aber seltener auf dem Stuhl und schaue Filme, als dass ich auf der Couch liege und Filme schaue.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Und welches UHD Material willst du dir angucken auf nem Fernseher? 
Bluray ist FHD und die Fernsehsender strahlen entweder in 720p oder 1080i aus.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und welches UHD Material willst du dir angucken auf nem Fernseher?
> Bluray ist FHD und die Fernsehsender strahlen entweder in 720p oder 1080i aus.



Deshalb habe ich ja auch keinen 4k Fernseher... 

Wir schweifen erneut ab..


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Wir schweifen schon ne weile ab. 
Fakt ist einfach, wenn du WQHD, 144Hz und gsync willst, dann kannst du dich zwischen 2 Monitoren entscheiden.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir schweifen schon ne weile ab.
> Fakt ist einfach, wenn du WQHD, 144Hz und gsync willst, dann kannst du dich zwischen 2 Monitoren entscheiden.



Ich befürchte das Thema hier stößt bereits auf gewisse strapazierte Nerven 

Also Tn Panel fällt für mich aus. 

Abwarten, was Tests sagen, oder den Acer vorbestellen? 
Weiß man in etwa, wann er erscheint?

PS: Ich hatte ja auch gefragt ob 144hz UND Gsync wirklich nötig sind, oder nur eins davon.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Nur das dir jeder was anderes sagen wird.
Ich find beides zusammen unnötig, aber andere widersprechen da.
Guck dir mal die Tests zu beiden Gsync Monitoren bei tftcentral an.
Da wirst du feststellen, dass TN da mit IPS bei der Farbwiedergabe mithalten kann.
Das TN Panel im PG278Q hat nicht viel mit den TN 60Hz FHD Panels gemein.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Aber viele verfluchten heute noch die TN Panels, selbst namhafte Redaktionen... 

Ich habe einfach jetzt ein super IPS Panel und will aufgrund anderer Technik nicht einen negativen Fortschritt machen... Verständlich oder?


----------



## Blackout27 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur das dir jeder was anderes sagen wird.
> Ich find beides zusammen unnötig, aber andere widersprechen da.
> Guck dir mal die Tests zu beiden Gsync Monitoren bei tftcentral an.
> Da wirst du feststellen, dass TN da mit IPS bei der Farbwiedergabe mithalten kann.
> Das TN Panel im PG278Q hat nicht viel mit den TN 60Hz FHD Panels gemein.



Und ich wiederum kann jeden nur G-Sync mit 144 Herz empfehlen  Das TN Panel vom Asus ist wirklich sehr gut.
@ Ranz405 dann kannst du nur den Acer nehmen oder den neuen Asus mit 120 Herz und IPS Panel welcher jetzt iwann mal erscheinen sollte.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Und ich wiederum kann jeden nur G-Sync mit 144 Herz empfehlen  Das TN Panel vom Asus ist wirklich sehr gut.
> @ Ranz405 dann kannst du nur den Acer nehmen oder den neuen Asus mit 120 Herz und IPS Panel welcher jetzt iwann mal erscheinen sollte.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1deIQjp4M0



Ich höre im Video aber nur den Begriff Freesync. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch. 

Also ich vermute immer mehr, dass ich warten muss. Wie schade..

Darf ich denn um genauere Argumentation bitten, warum du Gsync gerade MIT 144Hertz empfiehlst?


----------



## OC.Conny (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Habe den ROG Swift  . . . bin von einem ACER 27 Zoll mit IPS für 300€ auf diesen gewechselt mit TN Panel und ja beim Filme schauen hat man mehr Schattenbildung und diese Grautöne als bei einem IPS Panel ist mir aber in Games noch nie negativ aufgefallen bzw. sehe ich das entspannter.

Was ich hier los werden will zum Thema Microruckler und Lags: Habe sowas vorher nie bemerkt selbst wenn ich nur mit 25 Fps gezockt habe war das Bild für mich noch flüssig wenn ich jetzt bei nem Freund mal kurz was anspiele oder er zockt muss  ich mir immer die Fps anzeigen lassen weil ich glaube er spielt mit 15-20Fps dabei sind es 45 und mehr und trotzdem sehe ich Ruckler  . . . mit dem ROG Swift habe ich in BF3 (BF4 zocke ich nicht) bedeutend besser in den Runden abgeschnitten gerade in den schnellen Modi Deathmatch / Vorherrschaft bei Noshar Kanäle und Ziba Tower. Mit meinem alten Monitor mit 60Hz Technik ist meine K/D nach 15 - 20 min  stehen geblieben soll heißen wenn ich 60 zu 30 hatte blieb der Abstand bis zum Schluß so (zum Beispiel: 90 zu 60 oder 130 zu 100) mit dem ROG konnte ich mein K/D bis zum Rundenende steigern meine beste Runde 1000 Tickets Deathmatch
Noshar Kanäle war irgendwas mit 240 zu in die 60 Dauer ca. 1 Stunde 16 Player.

Ich kann es mir nur so erklären das meine Augen durch die hohe und gleichmässige (G-Sync) Bildausgabe nicht so schnell müde werden und man so länger eine bessere Reaktionszeit hat . . . ach ja mit dem alten Monitor war Snipern ein graus habe auf Entfernung eine laufende Person nicht getroffen mit dem ROG um Welten besser
viele Bilder geringes Lag.

Also aus meiner Sicht eine Kaufempfehlung obwohl man auch nicht unterschätzen sollte das die höhere Auflösung auch ihren Tribut fordert meine GTX780 kann ich in neueren Games knicken werde um eine GTX Titan X oder 980 Ti nicht drumherum kommen um ordentlich Bilder zu haben oder aber alles auf niedrig in den Grafikeinstellungen runter pegeln. 


@JoM79

Bewundere dich das du das durchhälst jede Woche die selben Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also auf dem letzten 60Hz den ich hatte, LG 34UM65, fand ich BF4 zu spielen mega anstrengend.
Ich war zwar ungefähr genauso gut, aber mit viel mehr Aufwand.
Da sind 144Hz echt ne Erleichterung.

Naja manche könnten auch mal die Suche benutzen, weil im Prinzip suchen 80% der Leute in den Threads das Gleiche.
Aber bin ja sozial eingestellt und lieber einmal mehr fragen, als irgend nen Schund kaufen.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also zuerst, zu euren beiden letzten Sätzen, fühlt man sich ja glatt erniedrigt... 

Außerdem, hatte ich ja Fragen, die ich speziell schon gesucht habe, seid also nicht so voreingenommen. Zumindest habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und diverse Threads durchgelesen und auch stundenlang Google durchforscht. 

@ OC.Conny 
Kannst du mir eventuell auf irgendeine Weise Testbilder deines Monitors zukommen lassen? 

Und wenn´s stört, kann ich mich hiermit herzlich bedanken für die bisherige Hilfe und kaufe dann nach Gefühl.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ich höre im Video aber nur den Begriff Freesync. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch.
> 
> Also ich vermute immer mehr, dass ich warten muss. Wie schade..
> 
> Darf ich denn um genauere Argumentation bitten, warum du Gsync gerade MIT 144Hertz empfiehlst?



Weil es sich nochmal flüssiger anfühlt als 144 Herz alleine. Benutze gerade den BenQ XL2411Z welcher auch 144 Herz besitzt (hatte vorher auch mal den Asus VG248QE welcher auch 144 Herz kann) und der Unterschied ist schon fühlbar. Wie gesagt kein must to have aber wenn du eine Nvidia Karte besitzt und 700-800€ ausgeben willst dann würde ich G-Sync schon mitnehmen. 

Evtl noch ein kleines Beispiel, mit dem Asus ROG hat sich CS GO so verdammt unverschämt toll gespielt, mit dem BenQ spielt es sich auch gut aber eben kein Vergleich zum ROG (welcher dazu eben noch WQHD und die bessere Reaktionszeit besitzt). Hatte auch den Asus ROG mal mit und ohne G-Sync bei CS benutzt. Fazit: G-Sync bleibt an. Man kann das schwer in Worte ausdrücken, es ist eben einfach großartig


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Also zuerst, zu euren beiden letzten Sätzen, fühlt man sich ja glatt erniedrigt...
> 
> Außerdem, hatte ich ja Fragen, die ich speziell schon gesucht habe, seid also nicht so voreingenommen. Zumindest habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und diverse Threads durchgelesen und auch stundenlang Google durchforscht.



Das ging nicht gegen dich, es ging um die täglich neuen Threads zum Thema: 
Suche 24" bis 200€ für Gaming und Office.
Dein Thread ist eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## OC.Conny (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

@Ranz 

Wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten bzw. war dieser Satz nicht speziel für dich gemeint auch wenn das Thema hier schon einigemale angesprochen wurde und grade das ist der Fehler weil jeder / viele einen neuen  Thread aufmachen wird das Forum unübersichtlich und man verliert die Lust zu suchen.
Aber bitte glaube mir wenn ich sage das ich dich nicht persönlich angreifen wollte 

Wüsste leider nicht wie das geht  das ich Testbilder erstellen kann bzw. wie ich diese hier reinbekomme und ob das dann von Qualität her sichtbar ist was ich meine. Also so ein TN Panel kann schwarz schlecht darstellen und dadurch gibt es dann Schattenbildung in verschiedenen Grautönen vielleicht kann JoM besser erklären was ich meine?

Aber ich muss noch sagen das der ROG ein überdurchschnittlich gutes TN Panel hat da gibt es bedeutend schlechtere.


----------



## Ranz405 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Weil es sich nochmal flüssiger anfühlt als 144 Herz alleine. Benutze gerade den BenQ XL2411Z welcher auch 144 Herz besitzt (hatte vorher auch mal den Asus VG248QE welcher auch 144 Herz kann) und der Unterschied ist schon fühlbar. Wie gesagt kein must to have aber wenn du eine Nvidia Karte besitzt und 700-800€ ausgeben willst dann würde ich G-Sync schon mitnehmen.
> 
> Evtl noch ein kleines Beispiel, mit dem Asus ROG hat sich CS GO so verdammt unverschämt toll gespielt, mit dem BenQ spielt es sich auch gut aber eben kein Vergleich zum ROG (welcher dazu eben noch WQHD und die bessere Reaktionszeit besitzt). Hatte auch den Asus ROG mal mit und ohne G-Sync bei CS benutzt. Fazit: G-Sync bleibt an. Man kann das schwer in Worte ausdrücken, es ist eben einfach großartig



Von wollen war nicht die Rede, aber wenn ich das will, was ich wünsche, dann muss es wohl an die 700€ gehen, leider. 

Ich überlege tatsächlich, den Rog einfach mal  probe zu kaufen.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ging nicht gegen dich, es ging um die täglich neuen Threads zum Thema:
> Suche 24" bis 200€ für Gaming und Office.
> Dein Thread ist eher die Ausnahme.



Okay, dann entschuldige  
Ich versteh ja, wenn man oft die selben Fragen liest.


----------



## OC.Conny (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also wenn du viel zockst und es dazu noch schnelle Spiele sind kann man denn ROG empfehlen du darst aber keine Angst davor haben auch mal 600€ für ne Graka ausgeben zu müssen wenn du aktuelle Spiele voll aufdrehen möchtest wie gesagt bin gespannt was die neue Titan X an Leistung bringt rechne mit 60-70% gegenüber meiner
GTX 780 und dann bin ich gewillt 1000€ auf den Tisch zu packen und bei 12GB VRam kann man auch über SLI nachdenken aber erst mal abwarten.

Ansonsten ausprobieren  . . .


----------



## Blackout27 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Von wollen war nicht die Rede, aber wenn ich das will, was ich wünsche, dann muss es wohl an die 700€ gehen, leider.
> 
> Ich überlege tatsächlich, den Rog einfach mal  probe zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute zum vierten mal den Asus bestellt und hoffe das er dieses mal ohne Mängel bei mir ankommt. Versuch dein Glück 
Er ist einfach der Hammer und schon allein das ich den Monitor mehrfach bestelle sollte zeigen das er mich überzeugt hat


----------



## Ranz405 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute zum vierten mal den Asus bestellt und hoffe das er dieses mal ohne Mängel bei mir ankommt. Versuch dein Glück
> Er ist einfach der Hammer und schon allein das ich den Monitor mehrfach bestelle sollte zeigen das er mich überzeugt hat



Ich habe gerade im Moment, zwischen meinem 1. und 2. Kaffee entschieden, ihn spontan zu bestellen. Zum Glück geht das bei Amazon so schnell, dass man keine Zeit zum nachdenken hat  

Ich bete ich werde zufrieden sein und das TN Panel enttäuscht mich nicht.


----------



## denrusl (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Erstmal solltest du beten ein fehlerfreise Produkt zu erhalten und dann hoffen das alles passt 

freut mich das es hier aber zu einer Entscheidung geführt hat, hoffe auf Rückmeldung wenn er da ist  oder auf "Beweisfotos" wenn Schrott angekommen ist...


----------



## OC.Conny (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Von EIZO gibt es nen Monitor Test: Monitortest . . . bitte schön


----------



## Ranz405 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



denrusl schrieb:


> Erstmal solltest du beten ein fehlerfreise Produkt zu erhalten und dann hoffen das alles passt
> 
> freut mich das es hier aber zu einer Entscheidung geführt hat, hoffe auf Rückmeldung wenn er da ist  oder auf "Beweisfotos" wenn Schrott angekommen ist...



Mach mir doch nicht so eine Angst, bitte!  

Ich hoffe aber auch drauf, aber dann geht er direkt zurück zu Amazon.  War auch weniger eine Entscheidung, mehr ein : " Tu es einfach "  






OC.Conny schrieb:


> Von EIZO gibt es nen Monitor Test: Monitortest . . . bitte schön



Danke


----------



## Blackout27 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Mach mir doch nicht so eine Angst, bitte!
> 
> Ich hoffe aber auch drauf, aber dann geht er direkt zurück zu Amazon.  War auch weniger eine Entscheidung, mehr ein : " Tu es einfach "
> 
> Danke



Bei mir das Gleiche. Amazon kotzt sicher schon ordentlich ab bei mir XD


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also tauschen würde ich den wenn direkt bei Asus.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also tauschen würde ich den wenn direkt bei Asus.



Sollte man sich nicht an den wenden wo man das / der Gerät oder den Artikel gekauft hat?


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Kannst du bei Amazon tun, aber Asus hat nen Vor-Ort-Austauschservice.
Wenn man das Gerät aber grundsätzlich nicht behalten will, dann natürlich zurück an den Händler.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kannst du bei Amazon tun, aber Asus hat nen Vor-Ort-Austauschservice.
> Wenn man das Gerät aber grundsätzlich nicht behalten will, dann natürlich zurück an den Händler.



Also so wie ich jetzt mit meinem ROG Swift wenn der nicht mehr will und noch Garantie drauf ist könnte ich mich direkt an Asus wenden obwohl ich ihn bei Alternate gekauft habe oder wie?


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Jap, Alternate hat mich damals sogar direkt an Asus verwiesen.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Danke, wieder was gelernt . . .


----------



## Ranz405 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also. Mein Exemplar ist vor einer Stunde angekommen. 

Verpackung, Design, Verarbeitung, alles soweit super, verliere ich nicht großartig Worte. 

Die ersten Tests mit verschiedenen statischen Bildern ergeben keine Pixelfehler.  lediglich leichte Abdunklungen an den Ecken. Habe versucht es mit meiner Spiegelreflex zu fotografieren, aber lediglich bei Gelb sieht man etwas, also kaum zu erkennen. Mit dem Auge schon eher. 

Die Handhabung ist super, bloß die Tasten fühlen sich an wie von einem MP3 Player der ersten Generation, richtig fest und knackig, laut sind sie auch beim drücken. 

Zum Spieleerlebnis, bei Battlefield 4 war aufjedenfall ein Wow Effekt, das aber wegen der satten Auflösung und dem riesen Bild. 
Was die Gsync Technik angeht oder die 144Hz, habe ich nicht direkt einen Unterschied merken können.   Da aber ganz klar keine Ruckler, unschärfen oder Sonstiges auftraten, kann man sagen dass es dort doch besser geworden ist.  Ob ich von dem Unterschied von 60Hz zu 144Hz noch mehr spüre in Zukunft sei zu hoffen. 

Alles in Allem ein Top Gerät, zumindest das, was ich hier stehen habe  
Bin soweit zufrieden, trotzdem schmerzt der Preis in der Brust.  Ich würde gerne die 3D Fähigkeit ausprobieren, besitze aber kein Nvidia 3D Kit. 


Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich?  Sei es für Treiber, Einstellung usw. 

Habe mir soweit schon was durchgelesen dazu, aber vielleicht habt ihr was ergänzendes. 
Einzig was den Treiber angeht, habe ich meine Schwierigkeiten. Online finde ich nichts und die CD, naja... Habe kein Laufwerk


----------



## OC.Conny (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Die höhere Bildrate merkst du bei längeren Sessions also wenn du 3-4 Runden in BF4 am Stück spielst weil deine Augen nicht so schnell ermüden.

G-Sync musst du in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktivieren. hier die Beschreibung: ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q mit G-Sync und 144 Hz im Test

Hier gibt es Dowloads: Monitore - ROG SWIFT PG278Q - ASUS

Ich habe von der CD geladen kann dir also nicht sagen welchen du benötigst, sorry.


----------



## Ranz405 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



OC.Conny schrieb:


> Die höhere Bildrate merkst du bei längeren Sessions also wenn du 3-4 Runden in BF4 am Stück spielst weil deine Augen nicht so schnell ermüden.
> 
> G-Sync musst du in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktivieren. hier die Beschreibung: ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q mit G-Sync und 144 Hz im Test
> 
> ...



Danke, Gsync hatte ich nebst 144Hz und der Auflösung direkt eingestellt. Die Kontrollleuchte am Monitor war auch Rot, was ja heißt dass Gsync eingeschaltet ist  

Auf der Homepage hatte ich natürlich auch bereits geschaut, unter Service und Treiber ist aber kein Artikel aufzufinden für den Monitor. 
Danke für den Rest.


----------



## OC.Conny (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Wünsche dir dann viel Spass und hoffe du trauerst nicht zu lange über den hohen Preis . . .


----------



## Ranz405 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



OC.Conny schrieb:


> Wünsche dir dann viel Spass und hoffe du trauerst nicht zu lange über den hohen Preis . . .



vielen Dank  Spätestens die nächste Lohnabrechung macht das wieder wett. Wichtig ist mir dass er hält und tut was er soll, dann bin ich zufrieden  

Aber ne Tragetasche für 27" wäre praktisch, wenn ich mal auf ner Lan Party bin^^


----------



## denrusl (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Ich denke, du wirst den großen Unterschied merken, wenn du auf nen Bildschirm schaust der diese Features nicht bietet


----------



## Blackout27 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Zur Info auch mein Asus ROG ist angekommen und siehe da endlich ohne Fehler  (hat ja nur 4 Anläufe gebraucht...)


----------



## Ranz405 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Vsync muss aber Ingame logischerweise ausgeschaltet sein, richtig? 

Und Glückwunsch @Thehate91 


Kann sogar meinen alten Monitor als zweiten benutzen, mit 2 geteilten Desktops, klasse


----------



## OC.Conny (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Hatte mit dem Asus Support deswegen Kontakt gehabt und mir wurde gesagt das V-Sync inGame eingeschaltet sein sollte.

Bei mir gab es Bildfehler und Ruckler in BF3 und darum hatte ich mich an den Asus Support gewendet und mit V-Sync an in BF3 war der Fehler weg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Post #73, 

Ist wohl einer der seltener Threads im Unterforum für den Monitor wo die Post abgeht. 

@Ranz405 Viel Spass mit deinem Monitor 

Ich persönlich hätte noch bis in den Sommer gewartet und dann mir die entscheidende Peripherie gekauft (UWQHD, AMVA+/QD-LED etc.).


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte noch bis in den Sommer gewartet und dann mir die entscheidende Peripherie gekauft (UWQHD, AMVA+/QD-LED etc.).


Naja...
Warten auf was besseres/günstigeres kann man immer.

Ob die Sachen bis dahin so erschienen sind, ist halt die Frage.
Der PG278Q sollte auch deutlich früher erscheinen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Zybba schrieb:


> Naja...
> Warten auf was besseres/günstigeres kann man immer.



Ist überall so, aber mit meinen jetzigen bin ich auch zufrieden. Im Monitormarkt bewegt sich wieder etwas nach längerer Abstinenz. Da kann es sich schon lohnen für die ersten Geräte im kommenden Monat zu warten. Aber das gleiche sehen ich bei meinem Freundeskreis. Ein Bekannter wartet auf Pascal und rattert mit einem Celeron und GTX480 durch den Alltag, das schmerzt schon beim Zusehen wie er alles auf low spielt


----------



## Ranz405 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



OC.Conny schrieb:


> Hatte mit dem Asus Support deswegen Kontakt gehabt und mir wurde gesagt das V-Sync inGame eingeschaltet sein sollte.
> 
> Bei mir gab es Bildfehler und Ruckler in BF3 und darum hatte ich mich an den Asus Support gewendet und mit V-Sync an in BF3 war der Fehler weg.



Ich versteh nicht so recht, warum man Vsync einschalten sollte. 

Wenn doch Gsync die freie Hertzanzahl ermöglicht, durch die Koordination von Grafikkarte und Monitor, dann ist es doch blöd wenn ich im Spiel die Maximale FPS  mit 60 limitiere?! 

Und danke @ Patrick.C
Warten kann man immer, aber ich bin keiner von den Geduldigen. So wie es jetzt ist, bin ich erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## OC.Conny (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Na V-Sync tut doch deine FPS nicht limitieren.

Schade habe die E-Mail schon gelöscht aber kannst ja gerne selber noch mal nachfragen wäre halt nur Sche... wenn du ne andere Antwort bekommst.
Kannst dir ja auch mal erklären lassen wieso das so muss daran habe ich damals nicht gedacht.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Vsync limitiert auf das jeweilige Maximum was der Monitor an fps anzeigen kann. 
Bei 144Hz sollten das 144fps sein. 
Es gibt aber auch Spiele die nativ nicht mehr als 60 oder 120fps unterstützen. 
Und ja man muss im Spiel Vsync anschalten, sonst sollte Gsync nicht aktiv sein.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Wenn man G-Sync unter der globalen Eintstellung im Nvidia Treiber aktiviert hat man in 99% aller Spiele G-Sync. Bei CS GO ist im Spielemenü V-Sync aus aber G-Sync ist dennoch an 


*UPDATE:*

Mit dem Swift kann man per DSR 3840x2160 (Glätter auf 25%) @ 144 Herz einstellen. Das Bild wird dadurch noch etwas feiner und schärfer. Kommt schon sehr nah an realen 4K heran. Wie nah genau schau ich am Wochenende wenn ich den direkten Vergleich zwischen WQHD @ 4K DSR (27 Zoll) und echten 4K (28 Zoll) habe.
Meine neue große Liebe XD


----------



## Ranz405 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Dann höre ich einfach mal auf euch, und lasse Vsync an  



thehate91 schrieb:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Mit dem Swift kann man per DSR 3840x2160 (Glätter auf 25%) @ 144 Herz einstellen. Das Bild wird dadurch noch etwas feiner und schärfer. Kommt schon sehr nah an realen 4K heran. Wie nah genau schau ich am Wochenende wenn ich den direkten Vergleich zwischen WQHD @ 4K DSR (27 Zoll) und echten 4K (28 Zoll) habe.
> Meine neue große Liebe XD



Was ist DSR? ^^


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Downsampling vom Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## denrusl (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Dann höre ich einfach mal auf euch, und lasse Vsync an
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist DSR? ^^



ouch'n  da hatte man fast vergessen das du keine Wirkliche Ahnung von der Materie hast  ja thehate91 freue mich auf einen Statusbericht   genauso an Ranz würde mich auch interessieren ob dat WE noch irgendwas auffält


----------



## Ranz405 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



denrusl schrieb:


> ouch'n  da hatte man fast vergessen das du keine Wirkliche Ahnung von der Materie hast  ja thehate91 freue mich auf einen Statusbericht   genauso an Ranz würde mich auch interessieren ob dat WE noch irgendwas auffält



Naja, ganz so wie du das ausdrückst ist es nun auch nicht


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Wenn Geld net wirklich ne Rolle spiel nimm den 
https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Preda...product/1181210?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1181210


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27&quot; mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Gibt noch keinen Test,  da lohnt sich der spontane Kauf noch nicht,  wenn man sicherheitshalber gehen will.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Doch gibt es
Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central


----------



## Frittenkalle (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Der Acer ist auf dem Weg zu mir, morgen um 12 uhr wird er da sein. Bin auf IPS, 144hz und gsync gespannt .  Sollte er es Wert sein, wird er behalten und der Rog kütt wech, oder wenn er sich nicht als voll spieltaublich erweist, behalte ich den rog. Laut TFT central hat er aber besser als der rog abgeschnitten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Überzeugen tut er jedenfalls, aber ich warte lieber auf die Modelle von LG und BenQ im Gaming Bereich. DELL, EIZO und NEC als grössere Monitore im Alltag in UWQHD und höher, denn die jetzigen genannten im curved Format sind mir noch zu schwach (AMVA+, OLED, etc. fehlen halt noch).

Gruss Patrick


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Ihr habt schon gelesen, dass er sich schon einen Monitor gekauft hat?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Wir schweifen auch ab. Da kann der Thread auch kurz für andere Diskussion genutzt werden (fünf Posts bisher).


----------



## Ranz405 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Ich mache mir aber wirklich noch Gedanken um die Sache mit dem Gsync und der 144Hz... 

Ich habe echt gedacht, das ist ein spürbarer Effekt, wo man wirklich das Spiel startet, anfängt und sagt :" Wow, das gefällt mir, das ist viel besser " 
Versteht ihr?  

Klar, es ist alles etwas schöner, flüssiger und größer, aber diesen krassen Unterschied, wie von so vielen beschrieben, in Foren, Testberichten, etc, habe ich nicht. :/


----------



## Blackout27 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

@ Ranz405

Wenn du nicht wirlich von den 144 Herz und G-sync überzeugt bist dann würde ich dir den empfehlen

Asus PB287Q 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

4K gutes TN Panel und auch gute Reaktionswerte. Test von Prad

Test Monitor Asus PB287Q


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Sind denn die 144Hz und Gsync im Spiel aktiv und im welchem Spiel?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

G-Sync aktiviert im Treiber? auch bei den "3D-Einstellungen verwalten"? Was macht V-Sync im Spiel? manche sagen es muss an sein, die anderen behaupten es muss aus sein, versuch beides mal. Wenn du immernoch kein großer Unterschied merkst, dann willkommen im Club


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Also zu G-Sync kann ich zwar nix sagen aber 144Hz macht sich stark bemerkbar gerade wenn man vorher nur 60Hz hatte.
Ist um einiges geschmeidiger.
Dann gehört ihr zu den glücklichen den es nicht so auffällt


----------



## Blackout27 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

*UPDATE:*

Konnte jetzt reale 4K mit WQHD@4K DSR vergleichen. Logischerweise sehen reale 4K besser aus allerdings ist der Unterschied nicht so extrem. Auch native WQHD sehen im direkten Vergleich zu 4K zwar nicht so scharf aus, in spielen hält es sich jedoch in Grenzen. Selbst mein Freund mit sein 4K Moni empfand den Unterschied als sichtbar aber nicht extrem. 

Grüße


----------



## denrusl (16. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



Ranz405 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir aber wirklich noch Gedanken um die Sache mit dem Gsync und der 144Hz...
> 
> Ich habe echt gedacht, das ist ein spürbarer Effekt, wo man wirklich das Spiel startet, anfängt und sagt :" Wow, das gefällt mir, das ist viel besser "
> Versteht ihr?
> ...



Erstma schauen ob alles eingestellt ist   und dann wenn möglich einfach ne weile den Bildschirm benutzen und den alten wieder anschließen.... wenn etwas besser wird merkt man es oft erst wenns fehlt


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Interessant, also 40fps werden für mich durch Gsync auch nicht flüssiger.
Gsync verkürzt auch nicht den Inputlag, er ist einfach nicht so gross wie bei Vsync.
Wenn man von nem durchschnittlichen 60Hz Monitor kommt und Vsync genutzt hat, dann mag Gsync ja was tolles sein.
Ist man aber nen guten 144Hz Monitor gewohnt und hat ihn ohne Vsync genutzt, bringt einem Gsync garnicht so viel wie manche denken.

Btw, wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft nen DP Kabel an den 2411Z anzuschliessen?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Ist halt subjektiv.
Bin eher der High fps Spieler und nutze schon lange nur noch 120Hz+ Monitore.
Deswegen komme ich selten in Bereiche unter 100fps.
Im Moment eigentlich nur bei Ark, da hatte ich arge Probleme mit 40fps und Gsync.
Hab davon nen Schwindelgefühl bekommen, ka warum, aber ohne Gsync ging es.
Ist aber sehr subjektiv und trifft deswegen nur auf mich zu.

Habe beim PG278Q immer Gsync angehabt, aber bei meist 100-144fps ist der Unterschied sehr gering.
Wenn ich zB an den LG34UM65 zurück denke den ich mal hatte, da wäre Gsync bestimmt super gewesen.
Hab damit versucht BF4 zu spielen.
Mit Vsync ging garnicht, viel zu hoher Inputlag und ohne Vsync tearing ohne Ende.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Ist das Gleiche wie mit nem flimmernden Backlight.
Der Eine hat damit keine Probleme und beim Anderen tränen die Augen nach kurzer Zeit.
Oder auch Mikroruckler bei SLI/CF.
Jeder reagiert da anders drauf, deswegen ist es auch schwer allgemeingültige Aussagen zu treffen.
Nur weil man etwas technisch belegen kann, heisst das nicht dass das jeder gleich wahrnimmt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*



> Ich mein es gibt genug Leute, die sagen, dass sie keinen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144Hz wahrnehmen. So wirklich glauben kann ich das zwar nicht..


Das kann man auch nicht glauben, denn das sind idR keine Praxiswerte die da sprechen. Ich kenne niemanden, der zwischen 60 & 144(+)Hz keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen kann. Man merkt es selbst auf dem Desktop.
Beispielsweise ~60 Frames im Spiel mit 100/120/144(+)Hz wirken auch geschmeidiger & eine Synctechnik wie bspw. G-oder Freesync ist je nach Spiel & Gameengine mMn noch das Sahnehäubchen obendrauf. Am besten ist, man testet es mal selber ...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Monitor, ab 27" mit WQHD, 144hz oder Gsync ?*

Hab schon von ein paar Leuten gelesen, die keinen Unterschied erkannt haben.
Auch in einem Blindtest haben es nicht alle erkannt.
Vast majority of gamers prefers 120 Hz monitors
     | Hardware.Info United States


----------

